# My First Snook of 2010 - 10/29/10



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Went out last night to an area near Jetty Park. Caught this guy just prior to give up. The pinfish he swallowed was almost as big as my palm, last live bait in the bucket. He's measured between 31"-32" and fat. This is the first for 2010.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

DVO

Nice looking fish ~ congradulations !
You're right , he's a chunk !!

Fishwander


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

did you keep him?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> did you keep him?




is that a serious question?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice fish DVO!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

dudeondacouch said:


> is that a serious question?



Hahahah, inquiry minds wanna know!!! opcorn:




Nice catch DVO


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

look carefully at the picture. see the big thing in the background? do you normally see those in "catch and release" pics?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> look carefully at the picture. see the big thing in the background? do you normally see those in "catch and release" pics?



I love this quote !!!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

dudeondacouch said:


> look carefully at the picture. see the big thing in the background? do you normally see those in "catch and release" pics?


My commet was a joke, I saw the Big Ole blue Cooler with no water around to throw the fish back into. Hahahahahaha

Once again great catch. I have never caught a Snook, so I will target soon. Hear they are great eating.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well im just saying its a damn nice fish eat...


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

My first which was also my last snook was caught at Jetty park but it was only 21". I could not shoot a pic with my house as I had to send him back where it came from right away.
Great catch, DVO. when will you show us pomps with your house?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey myuo8o2,

You bet my pomps pictures will come soon - 4 weeks to be exact.

In fact, I spent total of 5 hours last weekend to get my rods, reels, new lines and tied my double drop rigs. I can tell you that I am ready for my pomps.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

DVO said:


> Hey myuo8o2,
> 
> You bet my pomps pictures will come soon - 4 weeks to be exact.
> 
> In fact, I spent total of 5 hours last weekend to get my rods, reels, new lines and tied my double drop rigs. I can tell you that I am ready for my pomps.


4 weeks huh? That'll make it roughly Dec 1st. Might come down and get some with you.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Ed,

According to my record from the last 4 years, pomps starting to show up in good number in lot 11 of PlayALinda around Thanksgiving weekend. Around second week of December and on , pomps should be everywhere from lot 1 thru 11. I am scheduled to take 2 weeks of vacation from 12/17 - ??, and I am ready for pomps fishing this year. Join me if you can, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you think they'll be good numbers at New Smyrna Beach on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*

I can see the Grill now


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

If I put in a bet, then New Smyrna will be my bet on Thanksgiving weekend, but we will have pomps in PlayaLinda too.


----------

